

The man who made Obama - Campaign Manager David Plouffe and his List - bkudria
http://www.esquire.com/print-this/david-plouffe-0309

======
mynameishere
_Obama owned the Web because Plouffe believed in a few smart kids and let them
go a little nuts._

"A little nuts" = teams of volunteers typing "four legs good" into youtube
comment sections. Why say "a little nuts" when you can actually describe the
dirty tricks going on? Why not also mention that the media's uncritical love
of the guy resulted in all sorts of omissions just like that?

------
tokenadult
"Because he came from a place where hard workers could barely afford the
twenty-five-dollar donations they pushed across the hay bale, he immediately
acquired the reputation of budget miser. There was an Axelrodism that claimed
that if you went to the bathroom, pulled out a paper towel, then went to pull
out a second one, it would actually be a note that said, 'See Plouffe.'"

